# Ayuda con baquela



## daniloarias (Oct 31, 2005)

Hola, quisiera q alguien me indicara como le hago para crear el plano de la baquela en el circuit maker (si es q se puede), o cual programa podría ayudarme a eso y si hay algún manual para dicho programa (circuit maker o el q me indiquen) espero y me ayuden ya q estoy como un troglodita haciendo los planos a mano.


----------



## ohbuiles (Nov 1, 2005)

No soy un experto, pero el fuerte de CircuitMaker es la simulación aunque tiene el TraxMaker para realizar planos para impresos, que creo que es lo que necesitas; no he utilizado este programa.

Si lo que necesitas es realizar un plano para un impreso , el Eagle es muy
bueno, al igual que el Proteus. Yo utilizo un método algo tedioso, pero con la practica se le "coje el tiro" . Realizar el esquema en uno de los programas, imprimes varios planos (en una misma hoja) sacas fotocopia en acetato y con alguna hojas de periódico y un plancha pasa el acetato a la baquela, si lo haces bien, no necesitas ni repasar las pistas y solo te restara atacar con el acido y perforar y ya. .

Ahh , en el foro hay un apartado para SOFTWARE alli te podran ayudar mucho mas.


----------



## elmasvital (Nov 1, 2005)

Hola yo también uso proteus... más que eagle porque en realidad proteus tiene la ventaja de que simula circuitos y ya de camino puedes hacer lo mismo que con eagle. Es segun gustos.

Para elaborar la placa yo uso una impresión del circuito en acetato y placa fotosensible positiva, insolando la placa en la insoladora y pasando al revelador y atacador fin de la historia.

1 saludo


----------

